# A big fat BFN



## Pink_Angel (Mar 11, 2005)

It's over for me again this month I'm afraid so I wrote a poem to vent how sad I feel! I think most of you can relate Maybe next time eh? 

A poem by Pink_Angel

Another month gone, its all over again
my head is aching and my hearts in pain,
Af has got her claws in she just won't seem to let go
the cramps the discomfort, Oh why won't you let go?
I just want to hold a baby in my arms I just want to be a mum,
to make my husband happy and grow a baby in my tum.
The 2ww is awfull, it's so lonely,cold and sad
the yearning for this child has gotten really bad.
So maybe oneday my dream will finally come true?
Until then Dh it's just me and you


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw PinkAngel honey I am so very sorry     
Your poem is lovely and expresses exactly how loads of us on FF feel - thank you for that

take good care of yourself and your DH
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Pink Angel I think we can all relate to that, Im sorry hun xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pink Angel ~ so sorry you got a BFN 

Lovely poem hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry for your BFN...give it time and take it easy on yourself (wish I could take my own advice!!)
Just remember you aren't alone, you've got a 'virtual' gang of mates right behind you who know how you are feeling right now!


----------



## DCS (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Pinkangel,

What a beautiful poem, It made me cry. I also got a BFN yesterday after my fist IVF attempt. AF arrived afew days before my test date and so I knew I was doomed. Didn't want to get out of bed this morning. BH bought chocolates and flowers yesterday, which was really lovely. Have a follow up appt at the beginning of Sept - don't give up !
x


----------

